# Lighting



## H-Town 808 (Jun 11, 2020)

Does anyone know any good sites for lamps used for drawing? I do not get enough natural light in my room so what are good lamps to mimick that.
Thanks


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

whatever light you use, make sure they have a CRI (Color Correction Index) of 90 or above. 

I have seen some art studios having excellent results from overhead tube lights, but I haven't tried them myself. Maybe some day...


----------



## WinnithePuh (11 mo ago)

Hi! Tell me, what kind of lighting do you need? Do you want to install a bright desk lamp or something from wall lighting? And is the lighting in your room always insufficient or is it quite comfortable on sunny days? I had a similar problem with insufficient lighting on cloudy days, and I started using a smart led bulb. They are very comfortable because I can adjust the brightness of the lighting. And I would recommend you to use wall sconces because they give more light when working.


----------

